# 27 Zoll Monitor: FullHD ausreichend oder doch lieber WQHD??



## Juarez91 (21. Oktober 2013)

Hallo, 

ich stehe vor der Anschaffung eines 27 Zoll Monitors und bin mir noch unsicher ob es ein Gerät mit Full HD Auflösung oder WQHD werden soll.

Ich habe von der Thematik wenig Ahnung und würde mal wissen, ob sich der teils heftige Aufpreis für ein WQHD Display lohnt oder obs ein günstigeres mit Full HD Auflösung genauso macht.

Ich benutze den Monitor hauptsächlich zum zocken, aber er sollte auch keine Nachteile bei Video- und Bildbearbeitungen oder simplen Word/Excel-Arbeiten haben. Ein Allrounder wäre da wohl angebracht.

Grüße 
Juarez


----------



## Painkiller (21. Oktober 2013)

Ob es sich lohnt, muss jeder für sich selbst wissen.  Ob es Sinn macht? Durchaus. Denn je höher die Auflösung um so mehr Pixel stehen für die Darstellung zur Verfügung. Das gepaart mit einem IPS-Panel ist wirklich was sehr feines. Problem an dem ganzen ist je nach Spiel die benötigte Grafikleistung. Wenn du keine Abstriche bei den Details/Einstellungen machen willst, dann wirst du um eine High-End GPU nicht herum kommen. Damit hier dann nichts limitiert, sollte auch eine potente CPU mit an Bord sein. 

Schau dir am besten mal den LG an:
LG Electronics Flatron 27EA83-D, 27" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
PRAD | Test Monitor LG Flatron 27EA83-D


----------



## Trochaeus (21. Oktober 2013)

An sich würde ich sagen, dass WQHD bei 27 natürlich besser ist, aber welche Grafikkarte hast du denn? Ein 1440p Monitor bringt ja nichts, wenn der PC nicht in der Lage ist, es flüssig darzustellen... Aber ich persönlich wäre mit der ppi bei 27 Zoll und FullHD nicht zufrieden, langsam geht es mir schon bei 22" auf die Nerven


----------



## Juarez91 (21. Oktober 2013)

Noch benutz ich meine HD5870, die wird aber bald durch eine 7970 ersetzt. Bei meinem jetztigen Monitor hab ich nichtmal Full HD, von daher wird denk ich auch mal da schon ein schöner unterschied festzustellen sein.
Es ist halb so bisher war ich auch mit meinem SyncMaster T220 immer zufrieden was die Bildqualität angeht. Ich will halt nun auf etwas größeres umsteigen. 
Ist halt nur die Frage die ich mir jetzt vor dem Kauf wieder stellen muss ob ich so viel für einen Monitor ausgeben soll oder eben doch auf ein günstigeres Gerät mit Full HD Auflösung zurückgreife.

Aber den Punkt mit der Grafikleistung hab ich vllt. schon zu wenig berücksichtigt. Bin niemand der mit jeder neuen Grafikkartengeneration auf-/umrüstet, von daher wäre das vllt schon ein knackpunkt. 
Ich weiß ja nicht wie es mit der Bildqualität ist, wenn ich die Grafik bei Spielen runterschrauben muss. Denke mal das dann die meisten Games beim FullHD Display mit allem auf maximum doch schicker aussehen als mit geringeren Details bei einem hochauflösenderen Monitor.


----------



## Trochaeus (21. Oktober 2013)

Ich würde sagen, geh mal in einen Laden (Media Markt, Alternate, Saturn, je nachdem was bei dir in der Nähe ist), und schau es dir persönlich an. So kannst du es am Ehesten feststellen


----------



## Westcoast (21. Oktober 2013)

ich persönlich finde WQHD zu breit für gamen. ist aber meine persönliche meinung, finde FullHD wie 1920x1080 oder 1920x1200 optimal für zocken.


----------



## Coldhardt (21. Oktober 2013)

Ich hab selbe einen 27" WQHD Monitor (den Dell U2713HM) und finde FullHD darauf absolut grauenhaft (inwiefern das an der Interpolierfähigkeit des Monitors liegt kann ich aber nicht sagen). An deiner Stelle wurde ich also entweder einen 27"er mit 1440p oder einen 23" mit 1080p wählen.


----------



## Westcoast (21. Oktober 2013)

ich meinte auch 23/24 Zoll mit der genannten auflösung. bei 27 Zoll kann man 1440P nehmen, wobei die auch teurer sind.


----------



## Painkiller (21. Oktober 2013)

Ich persönlich finde, das das alles auch vom Sitzabstand abhängig ist.


----------



## Juarez91 (21. Oktober 2013)

Sitzabstand wären ca. 80-100cm, je nachdem wie ich grad im Stuhl hänge 

Aber ich werd morgen mal um die ecke in den Saturn gehen und mir das ganze mal genauer ankucken. 24" kam für mich eigentlich nicht in Frage da ich eigenltich etwas größeres wollte und da zum 22"er ja nich so viel unterschied ist. Etwas mehr Platz wäre manchmal schon ganz nett. Aber wenn mir hier doch teilweise 24" mit Full HD Auflösung empfohlen werden, überdenke ich das ganze vllt. auch nochmal und zieh diese Option auch in betracht.


----------



## Juarez91 (22. Oktober 2013)

So ich war heute mal draussen und hab mir ein paar Modelle angesehen sowohl 24 als auch 27 Zoll.

Leider wollte man mir im Laden keinen Desktopbetrieb der Monitore vorführen, weshalb ich nur Filmmaterial betrachten konnte.

Ich konnte dabei keine Mängel am Bild eines 27" FullHD Monitors feststellen und die Pixeldichte schien für mich völlig in Ordnung. Ich weiß nun natürlich nicht ob das im Desktopbetrieb dann genauso aussieht, aber ich denk ich werde mir jetzt mal einen 27 Zöller mit FullHD  kaufen und das ganze mal austesten, im schlimmsten Fall geht er halt wieder zurück.

Hab mich auch schon ein bisschen umgesehen und diese beiden wären mir ins Auge gefallen.

- LG Electronics Flatron IPS277L, 27" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

- LG Electronics Flatron 27EA73LM, 27" (27EA73LM-P) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Anhand des Datenblattes, gibt es ja offensichtlich kaum unterschiede bei den Geräten. Gibt es hier jemanden der damit schon Erfahrung hat und Berichten kann oder der allgemein schon etwas über die Qualität dieser Monitore weiß.

Ich bin auch für andere Vorschläge in dieser Preisregion offen, falls jemand ein besonderes Schmuckstück weiß.


----------



## debalz (22. Oktober 2013)

Es kommt auch auf die Spiele an - wenn ich nicht BF3 süchtig wäre hätte ich mir auf jeden Fall einen 27" WQHD IPS Monitor geholt, leider sind die im Vergleich zu meinem aktuellen Asus VG278HE zu langsam und brauchen natürlich auch extrem viel GPU-Power. Die Full HD Auflösung bei 27" ist bei deinen genannten 80 cm Sitzabstand m.E. kein Problem - wenn natürlich direkt nebendran ein WQHD-Monitor steht, dann merkt man natürlich dass dieser eine angenehmeres Bild hat...


----------



## CheefWiggam14 (22. Oktober 2013)

Ich habe auch einen Asus VG278H in 27 Zoll und FullHD. Die Auflösung ist nicht besonders aber die Geschwindigkeit ist gerade für Online MP sehr gut. Ich spiele nun mit Lightboost und habe vorher mit Downsampling gespielt. Bin bei Lightboost geblieben weil ich im Kampf eh nicht auf die Datails schaue. 

Wenn Du nicht andauernd eine neue GPU kaufen möchtest kannst du nur zum Full HD Monitor greifen. 1080p wird wohl auch in den nächsten Jahren noch Aktuell bleiben (PS4).


----------



## sir qlimax (23. Oktober 2013)

Mit einer 7970 würde ich mir kein 1440p monitor kaufen. Macht ja keinen Sinn so einen Bildschirm zu haben und dann nicht genug frames zugekommen. Und alles auf low zustellen damit man in der Auflösung spielen kann ist auch fail xD

Für desktop sicher cool aber für Zb shooter wird sie schnell zum Flaschenhals.


----------



## mds51 (23. Oktober 2013)

FullHD bei 7970 ok.
WQHD.. naja da wirds wohl nicht mehr bei allen Spielen für max reichen


----------



## Supeq (23. Oktober 2013)

Westcoast schrieb:


> ich persönlich finde WQHD zu breit für gamen. ist aber meine persönliche meinung, finde FullHD wie 1920x1080 oder 1920x1200 optimal für zocken.


 
WQHD hat exakt dasselbe Seitenverhältnis wie 1920x1080, inwiefern ist dir das zu "Breit" oO?


----------



## pavel-buters (7. September 2014)

"Denke mal das dann die meisten Games beim FullHD Display mit allem auf maximum doch schicker aussehen als mit geringeren Details bei einem hochauflösenderen Monitor."

Genau das ist auch mein Problem^^
Deshalb bin ich auch am überlegen ob man die Hardware komplett auf full hd abstimmt oder ob man nen bisschen mehr kohle anpackt und die Hardware so abstimmt dass man wqhd in voller Pracht zocken kann.
Bräuchte nur mal nen paar Meinungen ob sich das lohnt bzw. schlau ist oder Sinn macht....


----------



## Painkiller (8. September 2014)

Je höher die Auflösung eines Monitors um so detaillierter kann ein Bild dargestellt werden. Die Details bei WQHD runter zu drehen ist eine Sache für sich. Zum einen kommt das immer auf das Spiel an, und zum anderen auf die sichtbaren Unterschiede. Für mich persönlich wäre das runter drehen von Details keine Option. Wenn du also WQHD @ Ultra wirklich ernsthaft betreiben willst, dann ist je nach Spiel SLI bzw. CF von Vorteil. Das ganze sollte mit einer CPU gepaart sein, die nicht limitiert.


----------



## pavel-buters (8. September 2014)

Gestern hab ich nen Video von bf4, wars glaub ich, gesehen wo man die Unterschiede von Ultra zu full Hd gezeigt hat.
Wenn das wirklich so "wenig" ist, dann kann man bequem beim full Hd bleiben.
Wenn überhaupt könnte man nur vereinzelte Sachen beim zoomen besser erkennen...
Ich weiß allerdings nicht ob das Video jetzt so krass aussagekräftig ist...

Grüße


----------



## Painkiller (8. September 2014)

Auf ein Video würde ich mich nicht verlassen.  
Du kannst ja einen Thread hier im Monitor-Unterforum erstellen, und die Leute die WQHD haben mal fragen ob sie dir ein paar Erfahrungsberichte geben können.


----------



## pavel-buters (8. September 2014)

Ich werde erstmal still um heimlich mitlesen 
Mit so vielen neuen threads geht man der Gemeinde doch nur aufe Nüsse ?! ^^


----------



## Painkiller (8. September 2014)

> Mit so vielen neuen threads geht man der Gemeinde doch nur aufe Nüsse ?! ^^


Nö! Dafür ist ein Forum doch da!


----------

